# two new kind of the O gauge roller demo & test stand.



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

RailStand have designed and will make those two kind of the O gauge roller stand. the first O gauge roller stand is a *roller demo stand* which have the hidden bearing sets and was design for get the best exhibit our favor locomotive. The second O gauge roller stand is a majority *roller test stand* with few assemble tracks, you are able to test all kind of the locomotives. both are support the 2 and 3 tracks also they are able to test the electric locomotive which the power through the pantograph.


































More detail: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-stand-EN.asp?titleID=986
PS: Welcome for any suggestion.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I made this roller test stand a dozen years ago or so. It fits my Big Boy, Allegheny, and various other O scale locos. The roller bearing stand can be put anywhere, or some can be eliminated, to adjust for any loco.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

One other pic






.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

flyernut said:


> I made this roller test stand a dozen years ago or so. It fits my Big Boy, Allegheny, and various other O scale locos. The roller bearing stand can be put anywhere, or some can be eliminated, to adjust for any loco.
> View attachment 435962
> 
> 
> View attachment 435970


Our roller test stand have the similar functions but still have some different, we design the Aluminum base let the assemble tracks and bearing sets are easy to adjust their position, so you can testing steam, diesel, electric locomotives. Also you are able to test the power through the PANTOGRAPH.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice.:appl:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

flyernut said:


> I made this roller test stand a dozen years ago or so. It fits my Big Boy, Allegheny, and various other O scale locos. The roller bearing stand can be put anywhere, or some can be eliminated, to adjust for any loco.
> View attachment 435962
> 
> 
> View attachment 435970


I'm all about the roll yer own thing. That's what makes this hobby fun. Anybody can spend money!

































Original thread:  http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=150746

Another thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=147241


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rkenney said:


> I'm all about the roll yer own thing. That's what makes this hobby fun. Anybody can spend money!
> 
> View attachment 441529
> 
> ...


Your photos of the roller bearings look very much like mine.. Great minds think alike,lol !!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be more convincing if we saw it in actual operation.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It would be more convincing if we saw it in actual operation.


Memory slipping? :dunno:You did, back in December. Click on the first link!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course my memory is slipping, I'm an old guy!


----------



## KenH54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Don't worry John, we all get CRS from time to time. (CRS - Can't remember stuff) I had to clean it up a little.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

RailStand O gauge roller demo stand, processing...









http://www.trains.com.tw/upload/railstand/o-gauge/O32-1200-2.jpg
http://www.trains.com.tw/upload/railstand/o-gauge/O32-1200-1.jpg


The 3 and 4 photos show the assemble tracks which were design for the roller test stand.
the tracks are able to folded 90 degrees to out off connect.
















http://www.trains.com.tw/upload/railstand/o-gauge/O32-1200-4.jpg
http://www.trains.com.tw/upload/railstand/o-gauge/O32-1200-3.jpg


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

jungfalee said:


> RailStand O gauge roller demo stand, processing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty neat item. :appl:


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

RailStand one of kind O scale roller demo stand prototype testing, It was design for 2 and3 rails, AC / DC and DCC / Anloge model trains, The special are the hidden bearing sets with the Gravity third track conduct electricity design. (O scale full functions roller test stand are coming soon.)


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

The first time to test the full function O scale roller test stand.

Test Stand: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-test-EN.asp?titleID=986
Demo Stand: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-demo-EN.asp?titleID=986


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

jungfalee said:


> The first time to test the full function O scale roller test stand.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26peaEMKHWc&feature=youtu.be" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


Awesome!


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

First try the OT-9508 roller test stand


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*RailStand O scale roller test stand*

Two new size O gauge roller test stand
More information: 
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-test-en.asp



















More information: 
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-test-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*MTH O scale K4a testing*

Our full function O scale roller test stand testing the MTH K4 steam locomotive

More information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-test-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*"demo" stand*

RailStand O gague roller stand with hidden bearing sets
More information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-demo-en.asp


----------

